# Happy Birthday Fangs



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Play Misti for me.............

Happy Birthday Fangster!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Good one Vlad....and a big Birthday







to ya Fangs!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Fangs!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Happy Happy Birthday Fangs, I hope its your best one yet!!*


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Have a great birthday Fangs!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day : )


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy B-Day Fangs


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday,hoop-dee-do,
Gifts and goodies all for you.
You'll get cake and fizzy drinks,
foot rubs, even if they stink.
Party hats and goofy friends,
make for birthday memories then.
Have a great one,lift your glass,
Just dont end up on your ***

Happy Birthday, Fangs


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Dark Fanged Misti Lady........

Hope it's a good one....


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAAAAAAAAAAY, DEAR FANGS!!!
We miss you...please come back to the chat.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday you Dark Fanged Bat Lady you!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Happy Birthday Fangs!
Hope you have a good one!
.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday Fangster!!!!!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

_*THANK YOU ALL for the wonderful b-day wishes!!!!!*_ 

You really do like me! :googly: LOL .... Just checking in before I have to go to work..... The week has sucked, but hopefully today won't! I have missed chatting with you also! Plans for this evening are to go shoot my xmas/b-day present. :devil: Diamonds really are a girls best friend!  (I got a new compound Bow heeheehee, now if I could just shoot a dear... what a nice addition to the graveyard a deer skull would make...or, maybe the whole skeleton....gears in the head are turning now....)

Thanks again everybody, you've made my day!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy, Happy Birthday oh fanged one!!!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

happy birthday, Fangs! I hope you get a deer(deer jerky,yum!)


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Fangsy!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday. Ok now, where is my necklaces. LOL


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy birthday to you Fangs!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

_*THANK YOU*__* ALL *_for more wonderful b-day wishes!!! It means a great deal to have friends that understand the love for Halloween!!!! 

DT---um... You didn't get them yet?? :googly: LOL


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday Fangsy!!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Sink your teeth, um, I mean fangs, into some chocolate cake for me, Fangsy.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Misti, hope it was a great day for you.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

TODAY IS YOUR BIRTHDAY -------HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU--Have A Great Day -V-V-'s


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Fangsy!!!!! 
I hope you get lots of goodies!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day Fangs...Hope it was a good one!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Fangsy!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Fangs!! I hope you enjoyed a wonderful day!*


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!! You boils and ghouls are GGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRREAT!!!!!! 

Fangs's Man took me out to Famous Daves---I love their atmosphere.... And I got a hot fudge sundae---with a Sparkler in it-- for my birthday! It was fun.... but I didn't get to site in my bow.... Oh well.. LOL Food was good! :devil:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> with a Sparkler in it


At your age are you sure it wasn't a road flare???? heehee Good to see you in chat again Misti...........


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Vlad said:


> At your age are you sure it wasn't a road flare???? heehee Good to see you in chat again Misti...........


LMAO--- ya know, it was like a mini road flare! it didn't last very long but the sparks were over 3 inches high! As it was good to see you also dear Ken!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

This is me, late as always, but Happy belated birthday!!!!!!!!!


----------

